# Movie Review: Rampart



## Dmitri (Dec 3, 2011)

*yawn* It tries to be some high-minded ladida but is silly and boring. It's a movie made to show off rather than to entertain, and all the actors certainly do their job of the typical "gritty and dark character drama" bit that we've seen a million times now. But in the end, the movie itself is not worth seeing.


----------

